# drchronic order



## leelow (Dec 2, 2006)

just made an order with the dr. for a winter multi strian grow.  kc 36, leda uno, (kcbrains) hashberry (mandala) masterkush, white widow(nirvana).im already exited to start.go dr.chronic.pick me some girls


----------



## skunk (Dec 2, 2006)

thats the only dr. i like . but when placing multiple orders with him like that hell probably send you 1 order at a time.


----------



## leelow (Dec 16, 2006)

the doc got it out and to me in 7 days, yes to the other side of the continent.Yes dr. is the man.


----------



## T-Bone (Dec 17, 2006)

i've been heavily thinking about the hashberry from mandala, let us know how it all goes when those are done.  the dr. seems to be preety reputable. i'm weary of other seed banks now.  i was so used to heavens stairway that i don't where to go now. maybe the good doctor can fill my prescriptions from now on.
~T-Bone


----------



## leelow (Dec 17, 2006)

cant go wrong with drchronic.


----------



## skunk (Dec 18, 2006)

hey guys dont know if you heard the news or not but nirvana got busted last week, so read carefully before ordering seeds from nirvana .leelow since you ordered ww from nirvana i would save a mother and clone causeit may be yourlast ones from there. ps did itell yall i got my seeds from hempcy? i did but it took like 3 weeks.


----------



## KID (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah,I just placed an order with Dr. Chronic.I sent a postal money order via Global Express.The money order states right on the front that its to remain in the US.I mailed it anyway.The e-mail reply I got from the doc said that they excepted USPS money orders.I hope it doesnt hold up the service.Somebody tell me I did OK.I ordered 2 dutch passion seeds.White Widow for the indica,and Super Haze for the sativa.Mabe I'll cross them???


----------

